# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπερα σας!!!

## Alexis

Ας περασω και απο εδω μια βολτα...

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ και ολη την παρεα!

Ειμαι ο Αλεξανδρος απο το Περιστερι και προσφατα αποκτησα εναν/μια 
*Cockatiels Lutino* και το γραφω με μεγαλα γραμματα γιατι ειμαι περηφανος για την ομορφια του (προς το παρον...)

Μεσα σε 24 ωρες εχω μαθει αρκετα απο εδω μεσα.... και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα μαθω αρκετα παραπανω!!!

Συντομα που θα ξεψαχνισω το φορουμ θα ανεβασω και μερικες φωτογραφιες του για να ζηλεψετε!!!

Η πλακα ειναι πως οταν μας ζητησανε να γινουμε κηδεμονες του/της εβαλα την γυναικα μου να μου υποσχεθει οτι  θα ειναι απολυτα υπευθυνη... αλλα ο τυπος/τυπησα μου εχει παρει και εμενα τα μυαλα!!!

..οπως καταλαβατε ακομα δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι αγορακι ή κοριτσακι... το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως ειναι του 2005 και γεννημενος στην Τσεχια!!!

Αυτα προς το παρον!!!

Καλη συνεχεια να εχουμε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες και απο εδω Αλεξανδρε.... καλη διαμονη να εχεις στην παρεα μας!!!!
Να χαιρεσαι το φιλαρακι σου..... περιμενουμε απειρες φωτο και ελπιζουμε να ζηλεψουμε πολυ πολυ πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αλλα θα στο φτυσουμε.. δεν θα στο ματιασουμε.... μην ανησυχεις!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!! Καλή διαμονή!!!  :Happy:

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρε καλη διαμονη  :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλώς όρισες Αλέξανδρε! Αναμένουμε φωτό και σύντομα παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γειά σου φίλε μου, καλώς ηλθες!!!

----------


## silverhawk

γεια σου alex!!!!!

----------


## Pardalw...

καλως ηρθες αλεξανδρε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ καλή διαμονή να έχεις και να σου ζήσει το λουτινάκι σου.

----------


## jk21

Kαλως ηρθες αλεξανδρε (...και γειτονα οπως βλεπω ) στην παρεα μας ! να χαιρεσαι το φτερωτο φιλαρακι σου !

----------


## geam

γεια σου Αλέξανδρε!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ωπ, άρχισες να βρίσκεις τα κατατόπια βλέπω...!!!     

Καλώς ήρθες και από εδώ Αλέξανδρε!! Να χαίρεσαι το κουκλί!!!*

----------


## Ηρακλής

Κάλως ήρθες Αλεξανδρε!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλως ηρθες Αλεξ και περιμενουμε πολλες πολλες φωτος!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλως ηρθες Αλεξ.......

----------


## mpapad

καλώς μας ήρθες  :bye:  :bye:  :bye:  και να χαίρεσαι τον/την Τσέχο/α σου!!!!

----------


## Paul

Καλως ηρθες Αλεξανδρε!!!!

----------


## Alexis

Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια!!! Ευχαριστω για της ευχες σας!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια!!! Ευχαριστω για της ευχες σας!!!


Νάσαι καλά Αλέξανδρε

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Αλέξανδρε, να χαίρεσαι το φιλαράκι σου!!!

----------


## Εφη

καλή διαμονή Αλέξανδρε και καλώς μας ήρθες...περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και όπως είπε και ο φίλος μου ο Μήτσος,μην φοβάσαι δεν θα το ματιάσουμε το καμάρι σου :Youpi:

----------

